# 9 plants in veg



## koldsurf (May 21, 2015)

I have 9 plants almost 1 month old around 8".  2 strains, white widow and northern lights.  The WW leafs just started brown tip last night very small.  The NL bottom leaf is very light green compared to rest of plant.  Is this a PH problem?

~ koldsurf \m/


----------



## koldsurf (May 21, 2015)

I'm thinking maybe nitrogen deficiency.  Fed them too much possibly.  I'm going to transplant into bigger pots w/ fresh soil and straight water for a day or two.  Ease on the food.


----------



## Grower13 (May 21, 2015)

what kind of soil are you using?
what kind of nutrients(nitrogen) are you using?


brown tips can be nitrogen burn........... some pictures would help


----------



## koldsurf (May 21, 2015)

- soil is My Soil by Cinnabar Valley Farms
- seaweed extract by Falling Leaf

the soil has a slow release food.  that could be troublesome I'm thinking? I'll get on the pics now...


----------



## Grower13 (May 21, 2015)

koldsurf said:


> - soil is My Soil by Cinnabar Valley Farms
> - seaweed extract by Falling Leaf
> 
> the soil has a slow release food. that could be troublesome I'm thinking? I'll get on the pics now...


 

so the soil has food built in it......... often is a problem for a mj grower........ does it say its organic soil?


----------



## koldsurf (May 21, 2015)

it says there is organic kelp in it.  I just installed a 2nd T5 light and transplanted into bigger pots.  pic coming soon quick break back to it...


----------



## koldsurf (May 22, 2015)

here are a couple pics: 

View attachment brown tip.jpg


View attachment girls.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 22, 2015)

They actually look quite healthy accept for the little bit of nute burn. That is the problem with typical "potting soil" or prenuted soils. MJ is a very need specific plant. It has its own favorite nutrient needs that gets missed by soils that have "extended nutrients" or built in fertilizers (aka prenuted). Too often the soils have too much of stuff that MJ doesn't want or needs very little, and too little of the nutrients that MJ wants in larger quantities. That is why we always recommend that people not use these soils. It is very possible to use these soils with success, but unless you are a very experienced grower, they can cause you a lot of grief.

That said, I would suggest that you leave them as they are since they seem to be doing well. The nute burn should work itself out as the plants deplete some of the "hotter" nutrients. Just be careful feeding and watering. You should get a pH pen and make sure that the water you give them is at the right pH for them. I would also suggest that you not feed them anything as they are getting all they need from the soil at the moment. If the tip burn continues to progress and get worse, let us know as you may need to "flush the soil to remove some of the nutrients in it to stop further leaf burn. We can help you with this if it becomes necessary.

 You need to understand that this is not an organic setup but rather a synthetic nutrient in organic medium setup. If you have any experience with growing house plants or gardening, file it in your brain under "not applicable for growing MJ".

You will need to get some nutrients for feeding the plants as they grow and use up the available nutrients in the soil. The nutes that is in the soil now may be enough to take you to the end of the veg phase but then when you switch to flowering phase, you will need to begin feeding them with nutrients that are specifically formulated for MJ. I would recommend that you get Flora micro and Flora bloom from General Hydroponics for this. You can find it at any local hydroponics/organics grow store in your area, or you can order it on Amazon and have it delivered right to your house (no problem with legal issues).

The Flora is a 3 part nutrient that works very well with MJ. If you continue to use the soil that you have now, you will not need the "grow" part of the Flora as the grow is for vegging plants. It will be very important to have the pH pen and pH adjuster fluids so that you can maintain a proper pH as this is critical for the life of MJ. If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## koldsurf (May 22, 2015)

Thank you for the tips Hushpuppy!  I can't believe how fast they are growing, so fun!  Instead of potting soil,  what exactly do I ask for next time?  I'm going to get on the PH issue today along w/ a couple other things.  Temp and Humid levels.  Flora micro and bloom for flowering,  thanks I will purchase.  Window shop for non potting soil.  
I want to buy a Gorilla grow tent along with a Kind LED for flower.  I have no idea about the fans and carbon filter, negative pressure,  so I'm doing research on that.  Can you recommend the best products?  I need the best stuff, no smell, super quiet.
Thanks again for your help Hushpuppy, ttyl.  Very nice grow pics btw!!!


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 29, 2015)

What size tent are you going to use?  I would get either Phresh or Canfan for filtration and exhaust.  As far as quiet goes, insulated ducting, oversized fan on speed controller turned down and a cfm filter that matches the cfm of the exhaust system or slightly under that.  

Also get some melamine and insulation build a box for fan use vibration isolation pads to mount fan to box.  Then insulate the box.  I have a 10 inch. Fan I am going to have to quiet down and an 8 inch.  The 8 inch on low is louder than what I deem acceptable.

I may make my own silencers for exhaust if I still need to quiet it down further.  For that I am planning on using a cardboard tube.  I will line it with a moisture barrier and then glue a roll of sound proofing foam to the Inside of it.  I think ill oversize tube so the foam doesn't interfere with air flow.  Phresh filters videos on silencers say the secret is to make the silencer 3x as long as the diameter of the fan.  For larger fans you may be inclined to put one on each end of the fan.

I've never done this before but will post a DIY in a few weeks.  I've seen video of these though and it appears they work well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2015)

There is a difference between stretch and growth.  You have a fair amount of space between your leaf sets (called intermodal spacing).  Ideally, this spacing is very close together, as these are bud site.  The more stretch, the less bud sites.  Get more light in as soon as you can and keep it close.

Do you have a speed controller for your fan? Do you have fans yet or do you need to buy them?  What kind are they?  Ten inch and 8" fans are quite large.  How large is your space?  A 6" exhaust fan should be enough unless your space is huge, and they should be quieter.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 29, 2015)

I have a 72 cft tent but I have 900 watts in it.  600 is open bulb.  Need lots of airflow to cool tent down.  Shooting for 5 degree differential between canopy and ambient air.


----------



## koldsurf (May 29, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> What size tent are you going to use?  I would get either Phresh or Canfan for filtration and exhaust.  As far as quiet goes, insulated ducting, oversized fan on speed controller turned down and a cfm filter that matches the cfm of the exhaust system or slightly under that.
> 
> Also get some melamine and insulation build a box for fan use vibration isolation pads to mount fan to box.  Then insulate the box.  I have a 10 inch. Fan I am going to have to quiet down and an 8 inch.  The 8 inch on low is louder than what I deem acceptable.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips!  Insulate equipment if needed I see.  Large fans turned down makes perfect sense.  Been looking at tents, grow boxes, led lights, HPS lights..... going to go for 4x4 tent 600w hps set up and add more tent later.  digital ballast, (6" fan, is that enough or bigger?)  I feel like this is best first set up cost/beginner wise.  Yeah lets see pics!  Pic update for my girls coming up hour or so.


----------



## koldsurf (May 29, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> There is a difference between stretch and growth.  You have a fair amount of space between your leaf sets (called intermodal spacing).  Idially, this spacing is very close together, as these are bud site.  The more stretch, the less bud sites.  Get more light in as soon as you can and keep it close.
> 
> Do you have a speed controller for your fan? Do you have fans yet or do you need to buy them?  What kind are they?  Ten inch and 8" fans are quite large.  How large is your space?  A 6" exhaust fan should be enough unless your space is huge, and they should be quieter.



Ah yes, got another T5 3 now.  I want to try a clone or 2. When would be a good time?  I know before flower but clone is ok after a month in veg?


----------



## koldsurf (May 29, 2015)

View attachment TPhoto_00002.jpg


View attachment TPhoto_00003.jpg


View attachment TPhoto_00004.jpg


View attachment TPhoto_00005.jpg



humidity 50%, 82F 
the northern lights in back is an autoflower.  white widow in front.  ok so learning lesson maybe no auto flower and regs together.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2015)

I think I would be for topping those and cloning the tops.  Boy those are really stretching.  Exactly how much light do you have in how much space?  I think we needs to try and stop that stretch or you will be in trouble in flowering.  They look nice and green and healthy, but just don't have many bud sites due to the stretch. 

Of course, you cannot clone the autos (I did not realize at first you had autos in there).  And they really should not be topped.  If they start getting taller than the other plants, you could do some LST (but carefully--any stress results in loss of yield) or set the other plants on something to raise them up so you continue to have an even canopy.  How big is your space?


----------



## koldsurf (May 30, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I think I would be for topping those and cloning the tops.  Boy those are really stretching.  Exactly how much light do you have in how much space?  I think we needs to try and stop that stretch or you will be in trouble in flowering.  They look nice and green and healthy, but just don't have many bud sites due to the stretch.
> 
> Of course, you cannot clone the autos (I did not realize at first you had autos in there).  And they really should not be topped.  If they start getting taller than the other plants, you could do some LST (but carefully--any stress results in loss of yield) or set the other plants on something to raise them up so you continue to have an even canopy.  How big is your space?



Hi THG, ok I'll do some topping research.  The NL is getting tall, measured 2 plants at 16 1/4" yesterday.  The WW in front are all at 10", raised close to light.  I have kept the light close to them whole time, once I kinda burned the tops very slightly.  NL is sprouting up way faster with tiny buds.  Do you think it could be just the autoflower strain?  I'm not sure at all....
I'm using bedroom closet with 3 120cm t5's,  Purchasing a flower tent very soon as well as a veg tent.  They need a proper home,  I'm so stoked it's fun.


----------



## koldsurf (May 30, 2015)

Just watched "topping cannabis early" on Youtube by NWgreenThumb.  Wow, oh yeah have to top, the guys plant was a beauty!  Top at 2nd node early, then again later awesome!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2015)

koldsurf said:


> Hi THG, ok I'll do some topping research. The NL is getting tall, measured 2 plants at 16 1/4" yesterday. The WW in front are all at 10", raised close to light. I have kept the light close to them whole time, once I kinda burned the tops very slightly. NL is sprouting up way faster with tiny buds. Do you think it could be just the autoflower strain? I'm not sure at all....
> I'm using bedroom closet with 3 120cm t5's, Purchasing a flower tent very soon as well as a veg tent. They need a proper home, I'm so stoked it's fun.


 
It sounds like you may be underlit. What is the size of your closet, what is the wattage and lumens of the T5s? Not all T5s are the same. I have some 8W that I use for seed sprouting. Closets work just fine. You may want to upgrade your lighting before you buy tents, if it is an either or.

I don't grow auto strains.

Not everything you see on You Tube is right or true or honest. Anyone can say or do anything without any accountability. Always watch more than 1 video when learning to do any training.  Get several different opinions.  While some people top, I personally prefer to fim rather than top. And not all strains respond well to topping. Be sure to not top any of the autos. Yes the autos could be starting to show preflowers or flowers. Were they fems or do you have to sex them?


----------



## koldsurf (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes I would like a new light for now it's 3x T5 HO 54W 6400K 120cm.
WW I topped looking nice, NL tall w buds sprouting.   :vap-Bong_smoker: 

View attachment june2.jpg


View attachment june2.3.jpg


View attachment june2nl.jpg


View attachment topped.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2015)

It looks like a nanner in the fourth picture?  Can we get a better pic?  If it _is_ a boy, you are going to want to get him out of there.


----------



## koldsurf (Jun 5, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> They actually look quite healthy accept for the little bit of nute burn. That is the problem with typical "potting soil" or prenuted soils. MJ is a very need specific plant. It has its own favorite nutrient needs that gets missed by soils that have "extended nutrients" or built in fertilizers (aka prenuted). Too often the soils have too much of stuff that MJ doesn't want or needs very little, and too little of the nutrients that MJ wants in larger quantities. That is why we always recommend that people not use these soils. It is very possible to use these soils with success, but unless you are a very experienced grower, they can cause you a lot of grief.
> 
> That said, I would suggest that you leave them as they are since they seem to be doing well. The nute burn should work itself out as the plants deplete some of the "hotter" nutrients. Just be careful feeding and watering. You should get a pH pen and make sure that the water you give them is at the right pH for them. I would also suggest that you not feed them anything as they are getting all they need from the soil at the moment. If the tip burn continues to progress and get worse, let us know as you may need to "flush the soil to remove some of the nutrients in it to stop further leaf burn. We can help you with this if it becomes necessary.
> 
> ...



I some good soil, Pro Mix HP mycorrhizae.  High porosity pro grow medium.  peat moss 65-75%. perlite - horticultural grade. dolomitic and calcitic limestome (ph adjuster). wetting agent. mycorrhizae - endomycorrhizal fungi.   Any extra stuff to add to it beside nutes?
Yeah sounds good?
I read Monsanto bought General Hydroponics so that is a must avoid.  Any other suggestions for top brand nutes?
4x4 Gorilla tent currently in mail system.  600W digital HPS w/6" fan next on list yes yes? 
Current veg looking nice w extra T5 now WW tight tight:watchplant:. THG pics coming laters....


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh boy, things are looking nice in there!


----------



## Kraven (Jun 5, 2015)

AN used the GH formula and made the exact nutes and is selling them cheaper, Jungle Juice three part I believe. I use AN Sensi Grow A&B and then Sensi Bloom A&B w/ Big Bud during weeks 3-6 of flower, then a carb in week 7 and then just cut back to 1/4 nutes and then finally to water to let her fade out. This has worked well for me, I use 1/4 to 1/2 strength through out veg/flower. I get better results using less nutes and AN nutes are strong.


----------

